# Excuse me while I whip this out...



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I am in the process of going through my stash and figuring out which sticks get upgraded to the new digs. I figured since I had everything out, I would take some pictures.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful setup and lots of great smokes too.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very, very nice.
I see you using the drymistat crystal tubes.
How are those working for you?


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

That's some nice sticks you got there


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

louistogie said:


> I see you using the drymistat crystal tubes.
> How are those working for you?


Pretty darn good, but it takes a boatload of them. I like to use them in the trays because they only take up the space of one cigar. I started out with the jars of crystals as you can see in the desktop humi. They are too bulky and cigar space is at a premium these days.

The drymistat tubes came about when I discovered my analog hygrometers were all FUBAR and the RH in my display humi had dropped to under 60%. I grabbed about 8 of these from the store along with a digital hygrometer and rescued my cigars. Since then, I've replaced all of the analog with digital. I use some of the large foam blocks to get the RH up, and the drymistats to regulate it (foam doesn't do a good job absorbing humidity, but it can really kick it out).

The new humi came with a digital humidifier. I plan to get rid of that one, replace it with the new Hydra with a couple extra fans, and add beads as a safety net.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Lookin good my friend!!!!! Very nice!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Recognize those Illusione culebra's John? I have YOU to thank for that - and I do!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Showoff........


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice collection there. I'm a big Onyx fan myself.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I see very nice.
the beads are the way to go.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Very, very nice.
> I see you using the drymistat crystal tubes.
> How are those working for you?


I use em too. Work great for traveling, where space truly is at a premium. One stick taken for long term travel storage is definitely a worthy trade.

When I'm not traveling, the stick of course regulates in one of my humis.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! That's a great selection you have there.


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

Holy Cohiba!! Nice stash there man.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice setup...are those fake Dominican Cohibas?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Doesn't everyone love looking at pictures  very nice!


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Nice setup...are those fake Dominican Cohibas?


Probably not. I thought that as well, but I've been told that the Dominican Cohibas used to look like that until... I don't remember exactly. Something about a trademark battle between the Cuban gov't and the Altaidas (?) people. I think. Anyway, the point is that supposedly they're not necessarily fake


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

lovely!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I need one of these--those cohiba's look pretty good!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

AragornElessar86 said:


> Probably not. I thought that as well, but I've been told that the Dominican Cohibas used to look like that until... I don't remember exactly. Something about a trademark battle between the Cuban gov't and the Altaidas (?) people. I think. Anyway, the point is that supposedly they're not necessarily fake


I bought these from a reputable online source years ago. No reason for me to think they are fake. You'll find this band in the Stogiefresh collection http://www.stogiefresh.com/cigar_bands_pages/Non_Cuban/CAO-Cusano.html#46

Someone pointed me at the counterfeit gallery at http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/Counterfeit/count_copage16.html which gave me pause for a moment. Note the comments on that page:

_General does not sell their Cohiba or claim ownership in the Dominican Republic, where several other companies make cigars under the Cohiba name. Who owns Cohiba in the Dominican Republic is a matter for the Dominican courts. _

and...

_"Illegitimate" is probably a more appropriate term than "counterfeit" for the band above_

Sounds more like a squabble of who owns Cohiba in the DR than anything else. I believe Cody is correct though. These boxes were sealed with a Dominican tax stamp. The vast majority of what I've seen in researching Cohiba counterfeits are the cubans, not the dominicans. I have seen these for years in all kinds of places.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...great assortment. Really quality sticks. great looking humi.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I bought these from a reputable online source years ago. No reason for me to think they are fake. You'll find this band in the Stogiefresh collection http://www.stogiefresh.com/cigar_bands_pages/Non_Cuban/CAO-Cusano.html#46
> 
> Someone pointed me at the counterfeit gallery at http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/Counterfeit/count_copage16.html which gave me pause for a moment. Note the comments on that page:
> 
> ...


Right on. It's just I've seen tons of fake Cohibas w/ those same bands. Actually the cellos even looked the same. I have even seen them in boxes and bundled. These wacky FL distributors call the shop I work at all the time and try to sell "Yellow band Cohibas" to me a ton. In the past I tried them just to see what they looked like. All that said, in 1997 I bought a cigar w/ a band just like the ones you have there and it was amazing.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Amazing stash there... man you guys know how to make a guy jelous...
:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------

